# Elvis, John Lennon, Kurt Cobain and More Rock Stars If They'd Lived to a ripe old age



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

[h=1]Portraits of Elvis, John Lennon, Kurt Cobain and More Rock Stars If They'd Lived to a Ripe Old Age[/h]

What would Kurt Cobain look like today? How about Jimi Hendrix? That was the question Sachs Media Group recently asked of photo restoration and manipulation company PhoJoe: The end result is this series of hypothetically-aged portraits of deceased musicians. Enjoy the twinge of nostalgia, then tell us – what do you speculate each of these musicians would be doing right now?

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20757527,00.html


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2014)

I prefer to remember them as they were when they left us....


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I prefer to remember them as they were when they left us....



Long live the King!


----------



## Bettyann (May 29, 2014)

That was a fun post, Meanderer... but oh MY do I ever prefer thinking of them they way they were! That was a good job of photoshopping ... a little too good!


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> That was a fun post, Meanderer... but oh MY do I ever prefer thinking of them they way they were! That was a good job of photoshopping ... a little too good!



Real life photo-shop may have its place.


----------

